# Special saw for clean cuts in drywall / plaster



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

My 2 weapons for dealing with drywall are the jab saw and a rotozip. Jab saw is easy to control and you can keep dust to a minimum. Rotozip is a pretty clean cut but you can make one slip up and now you have more to patch than you bargained for. It's also VERY dusty.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Keep and old cordless trim saw around. They work great for this.

Josh Jaros


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Jamie, I have read that a 3-4 inch hole saw works good for clean holes and heard it's easy to patch. I have used these clips alot and they work great. You just cut a hole in between the studs and then put these clips in and screw the piece you cut out back in. http://www.prest-on.com/Scripts/prodList.asp?idcategory=3


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Hitachi made an electric drywall knife.. cannot get any cleaner than this. But a good electrician will not need to make too many holes. Patching the ones he does need will be easy with any of the tools already mentioned above.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Although a little expensive, a Multimaster does a great of precise cuts with little dust. It's also indispensable for many other remodeling jobs. :yes: A few companies are starting to make less expensive versions now that Multimasters patent has expired.


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

I use a multi-master also, great tool, but blades are very painful to buy!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I do a lot of work repairing where electricians have to cut the drywall to run wires for adding can lights, etc. The easiest way I've found is for the electrician to use a 4" hole saw to cut the holes between the joists. I can cut "hot patches" all the same size. The 4" seems large enough to drill the joists and get a hand in to pull the wires.....


----------

